# Variations of The Phoenix



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Have made two entirely different "Phoenix" models today. Phew! That was a lot of dirty work.

First one is a laminate of four 3mm Cocobolo veneer and three 3mm copper plates. A heavy, nice shooter that needs some more finishing - but for today it is enough.




























The second one is probably the most beautiful Phoenix I ever made. 9mm birch multiplex core, then Thuja scales. The Thuja is too brittle for a sleek slingshot, but laminated to the multiplex it is rock solid. I just love this slingshot am I am totally proud.




























Can't wait for the rain to stop so I can shoot the new babies!

Jörg


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow. Those are both extraordinary! I like the second the best. Man that is great. You should make that one your main shooter (if that is even possible).


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Both are realy beautifu,l good work.

My favorite is the first one .


----------



## geckko (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi

WOW the Thuja slingshost is awesome I love this wood


----------



## Norwegian Wood (Jan 12, 2010)

They are both beatuful! Specially the last one!


----------



## pawzzz (Jan 15, 2010)

One of the things that keeps me coming back to the Slingshot Forum - and Joerg's posts in particular - are the functional, artistic, and innovative designs on on a simple "Y" fork. That copper laminate is awesome Joerg!


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Joerg these both look really pretty, i will have to have a go at making a Phoenix myself after seeing how nice yours have turned out


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Joerg, they are both awesome but that last one is DEFINiTELY the most gorgeous one you ever made. I've heard of Thula Burl and it is as beautiful as I had heard. Great job Bud! Flatband


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

IMO I like the top one







the rlly dark woods always catch my eye


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Beautiful Joerg...If you decide to make another Thuja laminate, maybe seperate the multiplex and Thuja with a black spacer? I believe it would enhance it, setting off the dark areas of the Thuja. Just my $.02.









Still fantastic looking!!!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

WOW and more WOW!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Supremely attractive.


----------



## brockfnsamson (Aug 25, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

I love them both .... the first one has an outline that evokes an Egyptian scarab beetle, and the second one makes me want to look for where the bowl of tobacco (or 1-hitter of ganja) is hidden.

Awesome job.


----------



## Ace (Oct 24, 2010)

the thuja looks awesome!!!!!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Darb said:


> I love them both .... the first one has an outline that evokes an Egyptian scarab beetle, and the second one makes me want to look for where the bowl of tobacco (or 1-hitter of ganja) is hidden.
> 
> Awesome job.


Hmm a slingshot pipe. Now your talking!


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

You betcha ... if you cant GET a hit on the target, you can simply TAKE the hit.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Great forks as usual...the second is a real knock-out


----------



## Tom Krein (Oct 24, 2010)

Those are both amazingly beautiful!!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow! Those are amazingly beautiful!! I love copper and burlwood, so both of them are right up my alley!


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

i love them, two of your best!!!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

The thuja oen reminds me of a recurve bow riser. love them both! but i think i like the first one better.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## 919h (Aug 27, 2010)

I do not think the Thuja was also pretty amazing.

Both are splendid.

Very nice work, and congratulations for your "sling room", that 's the master room.

Xav


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Joerg are spectacular.

Only I would have liked more of a combination of stainless steel (instead of multiplex) and the beauty of wood, the grain is beautiful.lol!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes, steel would be nice, but my metalworking tools won't arrive before mid December. I am limited to wood and very basic metal jobs until then.

Jörg


----------

